# Sintra, 08-04-11



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2011 às 09:53)

Bom dia !

Foi um exelente passeio a Sintra, onde fui ao castelo de Mouros. Estava muito calor e sentiu-se um bafo impressionante ás 17h.

Aqui vão as fotos:


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Abr 2011 às 10:11)

O verde de Sintra cativa praticamente qualquer um e subindo ao Castelo dos Mouros, apesar de exigir algum esforço, vale a pena porque a vista é fantástica... 
Belas fotos.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2011 às 10:24)

joseoliveira disse:


> O verde de Sintra cativa praticamente qualquer um e subindo ao Castelo dos Mouros, apesar de exigir algum esforço, vale a pena porque a vista é fantástica...
> Belas fotos.



Sem dúvida que exige algum esforço, para subir lá ao topo da serra a pé é cerca de 20/30 minutos, e com este calor no meio da serra, fazia estufa, ainda mais complicado.

Chegou-se a noite e eu estava_* cansadissimo*_


----------



## Lousano (9 Abr 2011 às 11:41)

Este Verão irei dar um passeio por aí, visto que a minha filha ainda não presenciou a beleza de Sintra.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Abr 2011 às 13:31)

É o lugar onde eu quero ir passear um fim de semana destes!!
Adoro simplesmente a serra de sinta, pela sua abundância de vegetação e beleza que não deixa ninguém sem comentar!! hehehe
O esforço físico que resulta em cansaço depois passa.


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2011 às 21:48)

Belas fotos de um belo passeio

Eu adoro a Serra de Sintra, é um local óptimo para passear... Ah e se o teu passeio tivesse terminado na "_Piriquita_" comer um travesseiro de Sintra ainda tinha sido ainda melhor


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2011 às 11:04)

MSantos disse:


> Belas fotos de um belo passeio
> 
> Eu adoro a Serra de Sintra, é um local óptimo para passear... Ah e se o teu passeio tivesse terminado na "_Piriquita_" comer um travesseiro de Sintra ainda tinha sido ainda melhor



Passei por lá, mas não entrei .


----------



## Mjhb (12 Abr 2011 às 08:27)

Boas fotos André, parece uma paisagem muito agradável...


----------

